# El 2012, manchas solares y nuestra bienamada electrónica



## karl (Abr 14, 2009)

Saludos.

Nada más escribo para comentarles de un peligro que se acerca para todo lo que se llama electrónica en el 2012 (y no soy de esos chiflados que se visten con tunicas blancas y una piramide de papel aluminio en la cabeza), para hacer la historia corta, en el 2012 se espera un ciclo pico de actividad solar (cada 11 años el sol aumenta su actividad, y cada dos ciclos dobletea este aumento), el ultimo ciclo de estos fue en 2001, pero era el llamado "mínimo", por lo que no fue tan agresivo, y el anterior fue en 1990, de ese me acuerdo que en la noche el cielo se veia como morado eléctrico por done yo vivo, y según Scientific American se veían auroras boreales en Texas.

Ahora bien, toda esta perorata viene a lo siguiente:
durante estos ciclos la cantidad de flamas solares y eyecciones coronales aumenta, con ello, el campo magnetico de la tierra (el que orienta las agujas del compás hacia el norte) se pone loco, esto afecta la electrónica y la electricidad en nuestro planeta al inducir corrientes en cualquier conductor, como un pulso electromagnético pero sin la bomba atómica de por medio.
Se creé que el pico actual (que esta pegando en una sociedad técnicamente muy distinta a la de 1990) puede poner patas arriba todo lo que sean comunicaciones inalambricas, transmisiones satelitales, lineas de energia (las cuales actuan como antenas para el electromagnetismo), los satélites mismos, ya que estos se rostizarian por el viento solar, que es radiación, y algún que otro equipo sensible.

Si alguien sabe algo mas, o quiere comentar o corregir esta información, porfavor hagalo, y si consideran pertinente, mandenme un mensaje personal, les mando el plano para hacer una ballesta    no nos vaya a agarrar desprevenidos la onda "MadMax" he he he


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 14, 2009)

Los Mayas ya lo sabian!   Es el fin del mundo!    

http://www.lagranepoca.com/articles/2007/04/04/350.html


----------



## karl (Abr 14, 2009)

No creo que los Mayas hayan sabido mucho sobre inducción electromagnética debida a plasmas en flujos turbulentos, pero es una coincidencia chistosa, como la que tienen los hindues con su ciclo de sueños de Brahma y la teoria del "big bounce", que dice que el universo se contrae, se vuelve una singularidad, esta explota y forma un nuevo universo cada tantos billones de años. 
Además, existe la mala vibra, mal royo, chaqueta mental de ajustar las profecias del fin del mundo a fechas cercanas, tal vez le da algo de emoción a nuestras vidas, por ejemplo, con relacion a la cuenta larga Maya, cuando recientemente se publicó, el "Histery Channel" de la tele saco una "coincidencia" sospechosa desde mi punto de vista con las profecías de Nostradamus, en la que estas también terminaban en el 2012... sospechosa porque algunos años antes (aun eran nuevos los casettes Betamax en aquel entonces), vi un "documental" de Orson Welles sobre las mismas, no es necesario decir que no mencionaban lo de las torres gemelas en aquel entonces, ni la devaluación economica ni nada sobre la segunda invasión a Irak (por no decir la primera)... el fin de la pelicula decia que Nostradamus decia que el mundo se iba a acabar en... 2320 o algo así, lo que no coincide con lo que los expertos dicen ahora.

Edición:
de lo que yo hablaba era de estar preparados para perder comunicaciones, que la red no jale, el wifi empiece a echar humo sin razón aparente, y que el "apagón análogo" se vuelva "apagón de la tele", ya que las transmisiones digitales son mas frágiles que las análogas (que mostrarían fantasmas, nieve como en invierno en Siberia, y otras cosas). Ahora bien, eso puede empeorar la de por si fragil economia mundial (imaginense que divertido seria que la bolsa de valores perdiera comunicación a nivel mundial en una caida  ). ya que lo comparan con el "bug del milenio" de hace 9 añitos.


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 14, 2009)

Las manchas solares se "descubrieron" en el siglo XVII y se viene llevando un registro desde el siglo XVIII.
Mirando las graficas de actividad no puede decirse que estemos en una situacion muy diferente a años anteriores






Lo peor que se podria esperar es una actividad como la de 1960, donde lo mas trascendente que recuerdo es mi nacimiento.


----------



## karl (Abr 14, 2009)

ok, acepto tu razonamiento, no creo que nos friamos (los humanos o animales) en la radiación del pulso electromagnetico antes citado, sin embargo, en la actualidad, posterior a 1990 básicamente, el internet, las comunicaciones satelitales, el GPS, las lineas de tendido eléctrico, etcetera, se han vuelto mas importantes para nuestra economia, comercio y demás, además, el mundo ahora esta más conectado que antes (tratados de comercio, contratos para fabricar maquila en otro lado, blah blah blah), por lo que una falla en un lado va a pegar mas duro.
Recuerdo haber leído que en los 40s o 50s mas o menos un presidente gringo queria llamar a E.E.U.U. desde una embajada en Europa, la transmisión en ese caso se hacia por "rebote atmosferico", que era el usar una señal de A.M. que rebotaba en la ionosfera y en el mar hasta llegar a un receptor del otro lado, debido a la actividad solar, no era posible transmitir su llamada, situación que el operador telefonico intentaba explicarle a la secretaria de la embajada, quien decia "es el presidente de E.E.U.U., si es necesario corte la llamada de las erupciónes solares!".


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 14, 2009)

El efecto de las manchas solares en las comunicaciones es porque al modificarte la ionizacion de las capas atmosfericas la señal te rebota a otra altura (o no rebota), te va a afectar principalmente los enlaces que aprovechan eso.  Una emision satelital no se si se veria afectada, tal vez pueda haber mas atenuacion en la atmosfera... Habria que ponerse a leer...

El efecto en el clima y por consiguiente en la agricultura, es conocido tambien de hace mucho, ya el economista Jevons (siglo XIX) habia observado la coincidencia de los ciclos de 11 años de actividad solar con las crisis economicas de Inglaterra.


Este tipo de noticias, no son mas que las tipicas noticias apocalipticas que aparecen cada tanto por el solo hecho que se venden bien.
A veces son la "interpretacion" de profecias, ya sea Biblicas, de Nostradamus o de cualquier escrito antiguo. 
Otras son astronomicas, como el choque del Halley, el Kohoutek (se acuerdan?) o  un asteroide.
Y hasta hay informáticas, como la Y2K...

Los apocalipsis salidos de profecias se han acomodado a los tiempos que corren, antes los que se salvaban de la destruccion eran rescatados por angeles que tocaban trompetas. Ahora son extraterrestres que te pasan a buscar en plato por la esquina del templo.

Este año le toca al Sol...


----------



## Guest (Abr 14, 2009)

karl dijo:
			
		

> No creo que los Mayas hayan sabido mucho sobre inducción electromagnética debida a plasmas en flujos turbulentos, pero es una coincidencia chistosa, como la que tienen los hindues con su ciclo de sueños de Brahma y la teoria del "big bounce", que dice que el universo se contrae, se vuelve una singularidad, esta explota y forma un nuevo universo cada tantos billones de años.
> Además, existe la mala vibra, mal royo, chaqueta mental de ajustar las profecias del fin del mundo a fechas cercanas, tal vez le da algo de emoción a nuestras vidas, por ejemplo, con relacion a la cuenta larga Maya, cuando recientemente se publicó, el "Histery Channel" de la tele saco una "coincidencia" sospechosa desde mi punto de vista con las profecías de Nostradamus, en la que estas también terminaban en el 2012... sospechosa porque algunos años antes (aun eran nuevos los casettes Betamax en aquel entonces), vi un "documental" de Orson Welles sobre las mismas, no es necesario decir que no mencionaban lo de las torres gemelas en aquel entonces, ni la devaluación economica ni nada sobre la segunda invasión a Irak (por no decir la primera)... el fin de la pelicula decia que Nostradamus decia que el mundo se iba a acabar en... 2320 o algo así, lo que no coincide con lo que los expertos dicen ahora.
> 
> Edición:
> de lo que yo hablaba era de estar preparados para perder comunicaciones, que la red no jale, el wifi empiece a echar humo sin razón aparente, y que el "apagón análogo" se vuelva "apagón de la tele", ya que las transmisiones digitales son mas frágiles que las análogas (que mostrarían fantasmas, nieve como en invierno en Siberia, y otras cosas). Ahora bien, eso puede empeorar la de por si fragil economia mundial (imaginense que divertido seria que la bolsa de valores perdiera comunicación a nivel mundial en una caida  ). ya que lo comparan con el "bug del milenio" de hace 9 añitos.



Los cabrones de los mayas calcularon los ciclos de venus (creo que era ese planeta) que son de 8 años, con la vista y en menos de 300 años. descubrieron la rotacion al sol, calcularon con suma exactitud los dias del año, mapearon las estrellas visibles, conocian los solsticios (solo 2 al año), la geometria plana y compleja, llegaron a la alquimia hasta el punto de realizar reacciones quimicas con moleculas organicas... y todo SIN INSTRUMENTOS.

No me extrañaria nada que la cuenta larga tubiera que ver con los ciclos de ionizacion solar.

Por otro lado es conspiranohia de la buena, tranquilo que los aviones no se caeran, y que los 555 seguiran marcando su pulso.

En cualquier caso... Faraday invento su jaula


----------



## unleased! (Abr 14, 2009)

Lo que dice hemp es cierto, como impresiona que unos tios con taparrabos y mas brutos que los animales pudieran conseguir un conocimiento tan complejo e tan poco tiempo y no solo eso sino que tenían avanzados conocimientos medicos hasta el punto que practicaban la trepanacion sin resonancias ni pollas, todo a ojo, eso si que acojona.
Con lo de las manchas solares, bueno, no creo que afecte tanto a la tecnología porque estamos bien protegidos por los campos magneticos de la tierra por lo que para variar el campo magnetico de la tierra ya tiene que estar el sol a la altura de mercurio almenos o mandar un azote magnetico de narices y si se variara el campo magnetico también variaría el flujo del magma en el nucleo por lo que habría perturbaciones y haría que las placas tectónicas chocasen violentamente. Tendríamos terremotos de 30.5 en la escala richter, habría maremotos con olas mas altas que el taipei 101 y por mucha tecnología que tuviesemos y nuestros moviles sean capaces de sacar fotos de 90megapixeles y el bluetoot dea para mandar un politono al marciano que está de visita en Sedna no valdría de mucho contra un planeta inestable. Jajaja como se me va la olla. Es como el rollo del efecto 2000 hay! que se va a acabar el mundo! la tostadora te lanzará rebanadas de pan, el televisor se vengará de ti por darle golpes cuando no sintoniza, las bombillas luciran 100 veces mas y consumiran 1000 veces menos, el rollo del "efecto domino" de las centrales electricas, esto si que es gilipollez, que pasa que porque cambian los digitos del año ya se descontrola la temperatura del nucleo y los sistemas de seguridad no hacen ni puñetero caso? ostia, entonces, cada vez que se cambia de hora, pasa lo mismo? pues vaya rollo de sistema entonces, casi mejor que volvamos a la maquina de vapor que con agua y fuego bastaba. Hay que ser tontos para creer a los que muy bien describe karl "esos chiflados que se visten con tunicas blancas y una piramide de papel aluminio en la cabeza"

Por mi parte creo que los aparatos no tendran problemas porque como dije es muy dificil alterar el campo magnético de la tierra porque es muy potente. En tal caso los que alomejor no salen tan bién parados son los satelites, que son los mas alejados y los que mas sufren(hay que recordar que soportan temperaturas extremas y el impacto de polvo cosmico).
La critica no va a karl (por cierto interesante post) si no a los dictan profecias engañosas para aprovecharse de la inocencia de la gente.
Saludos.


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 14, 2009)

Segun recuerdo en un documental de Discovery explican que el campo magnetico terrestre nos protege contra las radiaciones solares de polaridad positiva, pero si al Sol se le aloca y nos manda una de polaridad negativa nos fregamos .... :S

La verdad el 2012 va a ser un año interesante... y lo mejor es que viene un eclipse solar justo sobre la ciudad donde vivo y justo en mi fecha de nacimiento....           con solo tener eso me doy por bien servido...


----------



## santiago (Abr 14, 2009)

Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> y lo mejor es que viene un eclipse solar justo sobre la ciudad donde vivo y justo en mi fecha de nacimiento....          con solo tener eso me doy por bien servido...



el elegido     jajaja


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 14, 2009)

Primero foros de electronica y despues el mundo?


----------



## Selkir (Abr 15, 2009)

Hay que ver las cosas que se le ocurre a la gente cuando se aburre... y si el fin del mundo viene en el 2012 que se espere, que todabía tengo que hacer muchos aparatitos para estafar a la gente  , perdón, para vender a los bien amados clientes para que sean más felices  

Ahora fuera de bromas, no creo que se termine todo en el 2012 y cuando se tenga que terminar pues que se termine, porque no vamos a poder hacer nada.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 15, 2009)

Eduardo dijo:
			
		

> Las manchas solares se "descubrieron" en el siglo XVII y se viene llevando un registro desde el siglo XVIII.
> 
> Lo peor que se podria esperar es una actividad como la de 1960, donde lo mas trascendente que recuerdo es mi nacimiento.



hooppps.....se te viene un hermanito  



			
				Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> Segun recuerdo en un documental de Discovery explican que el campo magnetico terrestre nos protege contra las radiaciones solares de polaridad positiva, pero si al Sol se le aloca y nos manda una de polaridad negativa nos fregamos .... :S
> 
> La verdad el 2012 va a ser un año interesante... y lo mejor es que viene un eclipse solar justo sobre la ciudad donde vivo y justo en mi fecha de nacimiento....           con solo tener eso me doy por bien servido...



otro mas con un hermanito en camino   

recuerden:
todo lo que ROMPA la electronica nos dara mas trabajo


----------



## Selkir (Abr 15, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> recuerden:
> todo lo que ROMPA la electronica nos dara mas trabajo



*Amen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* jajaj


----------



## Ardogan (Abr 15, 2009)

Armemos la "comisión de manchas solares" para asesorar a gobiernos y empresas, y ya tenemos una consultora.
Si no pasa nada podemos decir, "pero en 2032 seguro algo pasa"; y si pasa algo "nosotros lo advertimos y nadie nos hizo caso...."
No podemos perder, jajaja.



			
				Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> Segun recuerdo en un documental de Discovery explican que el campo magnetico terrestre nos protege contra las radiaciones solares de polaridad positiva, pero si al Sol se le aloca y nos manda una de polaridad negativa nos fregamos .... :S



Mmmmmmm.... habría que verlo porque así como está no me convence Chico3001. Un campo magnético desvía carga eléctrica no importa si es de polaridad positiva o negativa (cambiaría a que polo se desvía pero nada más). 
Habrá algún efecto que desconozco seguramente.

Otra cosa que hay que tener en cuenta es que el campo magnético terrestre se viene debilitando en las últimas décadas (ver YouTube - [1] PBS-NOVA - Tormenta magnÃ©tica y siguientes capítulos) tal vez como preludio de una inversión de campo magnético terrestre (la brújula pasaría a apuntar para el sur). Ya ha pasado en la historia, y en alguna parte del documental se hablaba de que el campo terrestre disminuyó a la décima parte en el pasado en ese proceso.

Ya sea por debilitación del campo terrestre, o aumento de la actividad solar, lo que aumentaría sería la radiación que llega a la superficie.
Desde el punto de vista electrónico ya se confronta con eso en naves espaciales, satélites, e incluso aviones comerciales de línea (redundancia en la electrónica de la aeronave por si se quema algún circuito); a mayor altura más radiación se recibe.

Bueno, acá ya tenemos material de base para la "Solar spot Consulting Company"; ¿quién se suma?  

Saludos


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 15, 2009)

Selkir dijo:
			
		

> fernandob dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Ardogan dijo:
			
		

> Armemos la "comisión de manchas solares" para asesorar a gobiernos y empresas, y ya tenemos una consultora.
> Si no pasa nada podemos decir, "pero en 2032 seguro algo pasa"; y si pasa algo "nosotros lo advertimos y nadie nos hizo caso...."
> No podemos perder, jajaja.



Yo me sumo a las oraciones..... 




			
				Ardogan dijo:
			
		

> Mmmmmmm.... habría que verlo porque así como está no me convence Chico3001. Un campo magnético desvía carga eléctrica no importa si es de polaridad positiva o negativa (cambiaría a que polo se desvía pero nada más).
> Habrá algún efecto que desconozco seguramente.



Segun recuerdo el efecto a gran escala se veria en las redes electricas, los transformadores se quemarian debido a la intensa carga electrica recibida, no quiero ni pensar que sucederia con la electronica si consideramos que es aun mas sensible que un circuito puramente electrico...

http://www.tudiscovery.com/perfecto...o/perfecto_desastre_mas_episodio2/index.shtml
http://www.documaniatv.com/ciencia/un-desastre-perfecto-tormenta-solar-video_c45df4a95.html


----------



## unleased! (Abr 15, 2009)

Ardogan dijo:
			
		

> Otra cosa que hay que tener en cuenta es que el campo magnético terrestre se viene debilitando en las últimas décadas (ver http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ayKVlz4dGwM y siguientes capítulos) tal vez como preludio de una inversión de campo magnético terrestre (la brújula pasaría a apuntar para el sur). Ya ha pasado en la historia, y en alguna parte del documental se hablaba de que el campo terrestre disminuyó a la décima parte en el pasado en ese proceso.


 Una cosa en la que los estudios interpretan mal es eso. El campo magnético de la tierra no disminuye(no pierde fuerza) simplemente cambia de polaridad. Algunos ya veian la apocalipsis en esto porque si "disminuye" el campo magnético, según se acerca al momento de cambiar de polaridad, en la transición el campo magnético, según esa teoría, desaparecería por lo que seríamos completamente vulnerables a los polvos cósmicos y a los campos asesinos del sol y el magnetismo de la tierra no volvería a renacer hasta que esté presente el otro polo. Como esa transición es lenta y tarda mucho tiempo entonces segun ellos nos tocaría unos 100 años vivir bajo cuevas como los cavernicolas. Pero esto no va a pasar. Creo que el ultimo cambio ocurrió en el medievo, no lo se con certeza, pero la humanidad de aquellas ni se enteró de la historia. Los que si se verán afectados son los sistemas que se guian por el norte magnético, pero que le quieren, que pongan una baliza en el polo norte, otra en el sur y que usen los satélites del sistema gps para triangular la posición. Cuando hayan problemas ya le buscarán solución, tu tranquilo.


			
				Ardogan dijo:
			
		

> Ya sea por debilitación del campo terrestre, o aumento de la actividad solar, lo que aumentaría sería la radiación que llega a la superficie.
> Desde el punto de vista electrónico ya se confronta con eso en naves espaciales, satélites, e incluso aviones comerciales de línea (redundancia en la electrónica de la aeronave por si se quema algún circuito); a mayor altura más radiación se recibe.
> Bueno, acá ya tenemos material de base para la "Solar spot Consulting Company"; ¿quién se suma?


Aprovechemos que así tenemos trabajo seguro con el rollo de "adaptar" los sistemas(igualito que lo del efecto 2000) ya nos vemos dentro de unos años construyendonos chalets con piscina-jacuzzi en el jardín.       
Saludos!


----------



## aguevara (Abr 15, 2009)

Maldita sea, si el mundo acaba en el 2012 no habra Olimpiadas ! que desgracia NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## fernandob (Abr 15, 2009)

el mundo soporto desde hace MILLONES de años un monton de cosas, .........y justo va a pasar algo trascendente asi ahora que estamos nosotros ?
no, nada va a pasar que sea una tragedia.

es mas, hagan la cuenta , los ultimos dosmil años, cuantas tragedias (tragedia para nosotros) provoco el universo.
cuantas nuestra madre tierra 
y cuantas NOSOTROS.

bueno, ya van sabiendo de quien tienen que preocuparse y de quien no .


saludos


----------



## karl (Abr 15, 2009)

Buena idea, me adhiero al comité!
vendemos jaulas de Faraday, detectores de campos electricos (que serían inutiles de todas formas porque cuando tu detector se active tu celular se esta friendo), y algún que otro juguetito de esos.

Chico3001, tienes razon a medias, la onda de la polaridad, de lo que habla es que si el campo magnetico de la tierra esta orientado (norte con norte) al del flamazo solar, el campo magnetico "amachina" y rechaza el "ataque". peeerooo, si esta orientado en contra (norte con sur), se "rompen" las lineas de fuerza del campo terrestre, algo así como un corto marca diablo, que es el que nos va a dar chamba he he he!.

Unleashed, el campo magnetico terrestre varia tanto en posicion como en magnitud todo el tiempo, se comenta que cuando un Inglés que exploraba el polo llego a donde estaba el norte magnetico (tantito al sur del polo norte geografico), hizo una ceremonia para declararlo conquista del imperio Británico, aunque probablemente ya se hubiera movido unos cuantos kilometros de ahi!, y en cuanto al tiempo, tarda un par de millones de años en cambiar, asi que es probable que la ultima reversión del mismo haya sido antes de que nuestros ancestros bajaran de los arboles.
p.d. tal vez te refieras a los rayos cosmicos, protones y otros nucleos atomicos que van hechos la mocha aventados por el sol o alguna otra estrella, por lo que se portan como radiación de alta energia (algo así como altas dosis de rayos gamma, pero sin Hulk)

fernandob, la magnitud de las tragedias humanas es nada en comparación con las de las naturales, por ejemplo, la segunda guerra mundial no marco ninguna mella en la curva de crecimiento de la población, dado a que en ella se desarrollaron antibioticos y otros tratamientos medicos que mejoraron la calidad de vida de los que quedaron, mientras que el "surimi" de tailandia se llevo entre las patas a mucha gente a nivel local, destruyo casas, comercios e industria y no dejo nada util a cambio.


----------



## harleytronics (Abr 15, 2009)

hola .,,yo creo que hablamos huevadas ,y subestimamos el universo,,la tierra no esta protejida de nada
y en donde se dispare una fuerza grosa universal de  cualquier tipo ,,hacia nuestra tierra no queda ni el loro,,ya paso,,
asi que a portarse bien que el de arriba ve todo...saludos


----------



## Guest (Abr 15, 2009)

harleytronics dijo:
			
		

> ...que el de arriba ve todo...



Perdon, pero tengo mis dudas de que halla alguien mas arriba, y en tal caso tengo mas dudas aun acerca de que lo vea todo, es mas, pa mi que es ciego.


----------



## harleytronics (Abr 15, 2009)

Perdon, pero tengo mis dudas de que halla alguien mas arriba, y en tal caso tengo mas dudas aun acerca de que lo vea todo, es mas, pa mi que es ciego.

ok,,


----------



## fernandob (Abr 15, 2009)

karl dijo:
			
		

> fernandob, la magnitud de las tragedias humanas es nada en comparación con las de las naturales, por ejemplo, la segunda guerra mundial no marco ninguna mella en la curva de crecimiento de la población, dado a que en ella se desarrollaron antibioticos y otros tratamientos medicos que mejoraron la calidad de vida de los que quedaron, mientras que el "surimi" de tailandia se llevo entre las patas a mucha gente a nivel local, destruyo casas, comercios e industria y no dejo nada util a cambio.



eso es segun como lo veas, por ejemplo :
lo de "dejar algo util a cambio" te refieres que debe ser util PARA NOSOTROS , no ?
por otro lado , cuando te refieres a "tragedia humana" te refieres a que millones de personas mueran , digamos por un meteorito , por decir, o por una enfermedad endemica.
siendo que para mi la "tragedia humana " es que el ser humano culpe a la naturaleza por sus males y haga la vista gorda de su falta de "humanidad".

pero mira, no nos hagamso problemas, las estadisticas son concluyentes y si queres esperamos mas tiempo, por ahora se dice cuando hablamos de matanzas que el ser humano ha matado no a tantos animales , no .
ESPECIES ENTERAS, y dentro d epoco se hablara no de un numero de especies , sino de PORCENTAJE de el total de las especies.

Claro, eso si, a seguir cojiendo como conejos que "tenemos derecho", es el resto del planeta el que debe adaptarse a nosotros (y no lo hace el muy sinverguenza) , estos calamares que por lo que lei casi no han aparecido, si el año anterior dejamos algunos irse, acaso no tuvieron tiempo de reproducirse ?
este tsunami sinverguenza !


tragedia es que el ser humano se mate entre si mientras anda por ahi hablando de sus "sentimientos" y sus "derechos" , que se cargue a todas las especies y solo le preocupe que no se reproducen lo suficientemente rapido para poder seguir matandolas.
tragedia es saber con nuestra inteligencia que estamos contaminando y como lo hacemos pero no tenemos ni la voluntad ni las ganas ni nada para detenernos.

y si seguimos asi, que seguiremos , veremos mas tragedias.

hipocrita se llama a una especie asi.


----------



## karl (Abr 15, 2009)

fernandob, cuando veo un hecho grotesco, como las guerras por bienes materiales, petroleo (Irak), tantalio (Uganda y el Congo), etcetera, y veo el numero de muertos me hace decir:
"Oh gran Darwin!... tus caminos son misteriosos!" he he he!
Simplemente somos tan ciegos en ciertos aspectos (como la visión a largo plazo), que nos terminamos dando de topes con cosas que un humano pensando a largo plazo puede prever, por eso me gusta leer ciencia ficción, algunas veces le dan al clavo.


----------



## electrodan (Abr 20, 2009)

Volviendo al tema, que interesante para hacer experimentos! Provar a ver si se puede detectar o captar algo diferente a lo normal (electrónicamente hablando), o si es todo joda.
Por otra parte, que mal seria no tener Internet!


----------



## Guest (Abr 20, 2009)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> Volviendo al tema, que interesante para hacer experimentos! Provar a ver si se puede detectar o captar algo diferente a lo normal (electrónicamente hablando), o si es todo joda.
> Por otra parte, *que mal seria no tener Internet!*


YouTube - Muchachada Nui 05 - Enjuto Mojamuto - El peor dÃ­a de mi vida


----------



## unleased! (Abr 20, 2009)

karl dijo:
			
		

> p.d. tal vez te refieras a los rayos cosmicos, protones y otros nucleos atomicos que van hechos la mocha aventados por el sol o alguna otra estrella, por lo que se portan como radiación de alta energia (algo así como altas dosis de rayos gamma, pero sin Hulk)


Sip, mas bién conocidos como vientos solares que alcanzan los 400Km por segundo y que portan particulas radioactivas. Te imaginas a todo el mundo con la piel verde?     
*OFF TOPIC:*



			
				karl dijo:
			
		

> fernandob, la magnitud de las tragedias humanas es nada en comparación con las de las naturales, por ejemplo, la segunda guerra mundial no marco ninguna mella en la curva de crecimiento de la población, dado a que en ella se desarrollaron antibioticos y otros tratamientos medicos que mejoraron la calidad de vida de los que quedaron, mientras que el "surimi" de tailandia se llevo entre las patas a mucha gente a nivel local, destruyo casas, comercios e industria y no dejo nada util a cambio.


 Es cierto que las catastrofes naturales como tornados y asi provocan muchas bajas pero algo, como puede ser la peste negra que?Fué en parte natural y en otra parte humana. Una de las vías donde empezó en europa y se propagó, a parte de las comerciales y los puertos, fué en una guerra en Caffa (actual Teodosia). La peste negra se extendió en solamente 3 años. murió un tercio (1/3) de la población global de europa de la época. En Venecia murió el 60% de la población, en Francia llegaron al 50%, en Galicia hubo parroquias en las que murió hasta el 80% de los habitantes. Hubo pueblos de Castilla y de Aragón en el que murió toda la población. De España, Cataluña fué una de las peor paradas. Hubo tantos muertos que crónicas de la epoca dicen que no llegaban los vivos para enterrar a tantos. Los cementerios se llenaron por completo, en las tumbas no se podía enterrar individualmente por lo que enterraban a varios en un mismo hueco y después hechaban cal. Tuvieron que recurrir a las fosas comunes donde enterraban a cientos de un solo golpe pero, incluso esa medida no fué suficiente. En casos realmente extremos llegaron a enterrar a la gente dentro de las propias iglesias. Se llegaron a usar incluso las plazas públicas para enterrar. La gente moría en muy poco tiempo y familias completas quemaban sus propias casas con ellos dentro para suicidarse.
Un poco de historia sobre la peste negra:
http://oscarherradon.wordpress.com/2009/02/26/la-peste-negra-apocalipsis-medieval/
La paranoia fué tan grande de unos años después de que acabase aquello los monjes empezaron a desenterrar a los muertos, limpiar los huesos y construir mosaicos para que la gente recordase esa tragedia. Es lo que se conoce como "capillas de huesos". A continuación pongo algo de información, el que sea sensible mejor que no lo vea:
Osario de Sedlec:
http://www.terrorynadamas.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/10/669px-eggenburg_z009.JPG
Si te gusta con un tono mas alegre, Evora, portugal:
http://img6.travelblog.org/Photos/1...Bone--Capela-dos-Ossos---Evora-Portugal-1.jpg
Wikipedia:
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Osario_de_Sedlec
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Santa_Maria_della_Concezione_dei_Cappuccini
Si quieres saber mas sobre estas capillas está bién este documental:
YouTube - El Osario de Evora (1/3)
YouTube - El Osario de Evora (2/3)
YouTube - El Osario de Evora (3/3)
También están las guerras napoleonicas (batalla de borodino). Roma contra Cártago. En la segunda guerra mundial en Varsovia en la que solo sobrevivió un 15% de la población, Okinawa, Normandía. La del Ebro (la mas sangrienta de España). Vietnam. La batalla de Somme. Podemos seguir buscando hasta llenar el post...Como ves, todas las batallas o catastrofes merman la población significativamente a nivel local pero si lo comparas a nivel global no es nada. Dices que en el tsunami de Tailandia hubo una merma importante a nivel local y afectó poco a nivel global (cientos de playas fueron arrasadas pero con pocas o ningunas bajas) y en la segunda guerra mundial ocurrió lo mismo, a nivel global no fué mucho pero a nivel local (que fué como realmente se desarrolló) causó grandes estragos. Si quieres ver la cifra oficial de muertos en el bando sovietico:
http://www.20minutos.es/noticia/230523/0/guerra/sovietico/ejercito/
Eso de pensar a nivel global es un poco ilógico ya que, por ejemplo,  revienta una megabomba en inglaterra y mata al 99% de la población. A nivel global (tomese toda europa o todo el planeta) no es gran cosa pero a nivel local bajar al 1% de la población, estadisticamente es extremadamente fuerte la bajada.


			
				karl dijo:
			
		

> fernandob, cuando veo un hecho grotesco, como las guerras por bienes materiales, petroleo (Irak), tantalio (Uganda y el Congo), etcetera, y veo el numero de muertos me hace decir....


 No hacen falta bienes materiales. En la antigua europa ya se hicieron inumerables asedios y guerras simplemente por no concordar en la misma religión y creencias.



> Ley de Godwin:
> A medida que se extiende una discusión en Internet, la probabilidad de comparar cosas usando a Hitler o a los nazis tiende a uno.
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ley_de_Godwin


----------



## fernandob (Abr 20, 2009)

miren , yo tengo hijos, y a veces me preocupa, hay cuentas que ............son inevitables.
hace un tiempo me habia puesto a pensar en el tema de la contaminacion, y la superpoblacion y .en fin...que sera de nuestro futuro.

preguntando por ahi fui recabando información . y llegue a una conclusion:

el contaminante en la tierra es el ser humano.
para estar en equilibrio y asi poder vivir BIEN Y MUCHO comoespecie deberiamos tener una poblacion LIMITADA , no recuerdo cuantos millones , pero muchos menos de los que somos, asi podriamos consumir recursos pero sin agotarlos, permitiendo que se recuperen.

a veces escucho que la contaminacion actual y la presion que se ejerce sobre los recursos es tal que si seguimso asi nos quedan solo unos pocos siglos......pero NO seguimos asi.
por un lado bajamos la contaminacion un 10% pero la poblacion sigue aumentando y en mayor porcentaje, y ese 10% es nada.
y con simples matematicas se deduce que aunque reduzcamos la presion sobre el medio ambiente un 50% solo lograremos seguir uno o 2 siglos mas.
y como jamas nadie habla ni toca el tema de la poblacion (ya que seria "limitar los derechos humanos" ) seguimos siendo mas.
que contamina mas ?
1 persona que tira 1Kg de mierda 
o 2 personas que tiran 1/2 Kg c/u ?

para mi el mundo avanzo muchisimio, vivimos millones en grandes ciudades y dentro de todo en paz, millones de personas viven en paz, mucha gente accede a la posibilidad de estudiar, las enfermedades son controladas, es , si se estudia la historia increible lo que se avanzo en eso.

pero hay cosas ue son "normas de la naturaleza" y estamos hacia un camino que no tiene salida, hacia un pasillo que tiene las puertas cerradas y somos muchisimos los que vamos por ahi, inevitablemente cuando nos choquemos contra las puertas cerradas va a ocurrir una masacre.

salvo que TODO lo que se dice sea mentira.
acerca de la contaminacion, que nosotros , nuestos autos y industrias la generan y eso genera consecuencias.
que nos comemos los recursos y acabamos con la comida , bosques y demas.

hay pasos que son inevitables, si ya se ve , por ejemplo lo que paso por el petroleo.
*que haran los paises cuando su gente tenga HAMBRE ?
o cuando una enfermedad endemica asole un pais,* por que hoy dia como dije somos millones, abarrotados en ciudades las cuidades son  un caldo de cultivo para un virus de facil propagacion entre humanos y si a eso le sumamos la facil transportacion (aviones, trenes ) que permite la dsitribucion de dichos virus.

en fin, años  ? 
decenios ? 
siglos como mucho ?

y encima con nuestra forma "troglodita" de ........comos se dice....digamos de gobierno, o sea de administrar a los pueblos o masas humanas..vamos para el muere.
Por que NO es que millones de seres humanos se mueven con inteligencia, con una inteligencia comun , no , solo unos pocos manejan o controlan, y encima esos pocos (dirigentes) no son "los mas sabios" .sino que "los mas vivos y sinverguenzas" ........asi que , asi vamos de mal.
una cosa es la que se dice , otra la que se sabe y otra la que se hace .

ademas, el "concepto de guerra" que siempre ha habido, uno se pone a pensar en cualquier guerra, miles o millones de personas que no se conocen contra otros tantos, gente , muchisima, como llegan a eso ?
no es que yo te odie, por que sos mi vecino y te conozco desde hace tiempo , te tengo broncas , , puede ser .
NO...............es gente que no se conoce.
y cuando mataron a ya varios , y vieron morir a varios "de los suyos" ..cada vez se hacen mas bestias, es una maquina de crear asesinos. 
lo que hace el ser humano es que unos pocos , los reyes o dirigentes manejan, o llenan la cabeza, o no se, como sea, justo ayer domingo me quede viendo un documental de el pastor jim jones y el templo del pueblo.
como cientos y miles de personas siguen a uno.........aunque este mas loco que la miercoles.
hay................cosas en el ser humano que ....no comprendo.
y si, si quieren como decia mas arriba hablemos de hitler, o de otros mas modernos, digamos bush.como puede ser que no se le plantaron millones de personas y le dijeron:
¿¿ pero vos estas loco che ?
sali de aca !
y de una patada en el forro del culo lo sacan de el trono.
no.
eso no pasa, es una cuestion de la estructura social y del manejo de las masas.
eso esta ahi, hoy dia intocable, igual que hace años........esperando a un nuevo loco en medio de una nueva locura (necesidades de un pueblo suele ser una buena excusa) .


yo creia que durariamos mas , mcuho mas, para todo lo maravilloso que hemos creado y descubierto .

yo en verdad no tengo fe , a largo plazo, pero buen, el tiempo lo dira.


----------



## unleased! (Abr 20, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> a veces escucho que la contaminacion actual y la presion que se ejerce sobre los recursos es tal que si seguimso asi nos quedan solo unos pocos siglos......pero NO seguimos asi.
> por un lado bajamos la contaminacion un 10% pero la poblacion sigue aumentando y en mayor porcentaje, y ese 10% es nada. y con simples matematicas se deduce que aunque reduzcamos la presion sobre el medio ambiente un 50% solo lograremos seguir uno o 2 siglos mas. y como jamas nadie habla ni toca el tema de la poblacion (ya que seria "limitar los derechos humanos" ) seguimos siendo mas.(...)para mi el mundo avanzo muchisimio, vivimos millones en grandes ciudades y dentro de todo en paz, millones de personas viven en paz, mucha gente accede a la posibilidad de estudiar, las enfermedades son controladas, es , si se estudia la historia increible lo que se avanzo en eso.


 Es cierto fernandob, aunque pueda doler, hace unos cientos de años había pestes, virus, guerras, asesinatos y eso todo contribuía a que la población se mantuviese "equilibrada". Pero hoy ya no es lo mismo. Muchas enfermedades son curadas, hay tratados que "evitan" muchas guerras y mucha gente que antiguamente tendería a morir hoy se salvan por lo que el crecimiento de la población se disparó de golpe en las últimas décadas, nunca fuimos tantos y si sigue la tendencia probablemente doblemos la cantidad en 100 o 200 años.



			
				fernandob dijo:
			
		

> ademas, el "concepto de guerra" que siempre ha habido, uno se pone a pensar en cualquier guerra, miles o millones de personas que no se conocen contra otros tantos, gente , muchisima, como llegan a eso ?
> no es que yo te odie, por que sos mi vecino y te conozco desde hace tiempo , te tengo broncas , , puede ser .
> NO...............es gente que no se conoce.
> y cuando mataron a ya varios , y vieron morir a varios "de los suyos" ..cada vez se hacen mas bestias, es una maquina de crear asesinos. .....


 Son los políticos quienes inician la guerra. Pasó aquí en españa que en la guerra civil unos hermanos eran de un bando y otros del otro y se mataban entre ellos.


----------



## zimblock (Abr 20, 2009)

Ese fernandob es un listo.

Con lo de las manchas solares, me preocupa la conincidencia en que varias profecias caigan en las mismas y que los mayas lo hayan echo con cierta presicion. Aunque no se ponen deacuerdo con la interpretacion a los mayas; el Jaime Mausan (sujeto que odio) lo interpreta o le dijeron que lo interpretara como un cambio importante en la humanidad... pero no dice si bueno o malo, cientificos y arqueologos llegan a conclusiones apocalipticas o la llegada de un dios, en sus interpretaciones. Pero nadie esta seguro, y no se podra estar seguro porque no se puede serparar la fantasia (sensionalismo en nuestros dias) con los echos.

De forma cinetifica muchos dicen que estamos fregados  ....  quiza no tanto por quemarnos, temblores, cambios climaticos, etc. Sino por la caida economica por los datos perdidos en computadoras, bancos, laboratorios... cientos de datos perdidos... eso si seria un caos.

Con lo de si existe o no un Dios... ammm.. no hay forma de estar seguro, solo muriendote DDDD
Pero es extra;o que nuestra evolucion haya tomado este rumbo, digo, todas los animales que estan sobre la tierra (tengo mis dudas sobre algunos insectos, cucarachas) han evolucionado para poder estar en equilibrio con su entorno y los que no, la seleccion natural se encargo de desecharlos. Nosotros somos los unicos que no nos acoplamos al plan, eso me parece extra;o y pues me hace pensar que podria existir un dios.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 20, 2009)

la vida esta hace millones de años, y nosotros salimos de las cuevas hace unos pocos miles de años, y como NO nos acoplamos al plan (como tu dices) todo apunta a que estamos por ser desechados por la naturaleza.
eso si , nos llevaremos con nosotros a unas cuantas especies y habremos desordenado la casa bastante .

asi que ............nada de raro lo nuestro.
por ese lado no hay confirmacion de Dios

PD: eso de que solo sabes si existe dios muriendote.......y si no existe , si solo hay infierno y demonio ? y el loco nos hizo creer que hay dios para que nos portemos bien , y si nuestra unica oportunidad en toda la eternidad de hace lo que se nos cante , de disfrutar la vida es aqui en la tierra los 70 años que vivimos ?
y el    solo de guacho nos hace creer que hay un cielo  ?


----------



## gatomambo (Abr 20, 2009)

¿Se viene la fin del mundo, se viene?


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 20, 2009)

gatomambo dijo:
			
		

> ¿Se viene la fin del mundo, se viene?


Efectivamente. Se viene de nuevo...  Y con esta ya vaaaan.... Bah! Perdi la cuenta.

En esta direccion pusiero una listita de apocalipsis pasados.
http://elcantodelsilencio.blogspot.com/2009/03/profecias-incumplidas-del-fin-del-mundo.html


----------



## Guest (Abr 20, 2009)

haciendo caso a godman, fue el propio hitler (erroneamente eso si) el primero en plantearse que nuestra evasion de la seleccion natural afectaria al compendio de la humanidad. Gafas, pies planos, calvicie, anzeimer, osteoporosis... y un sinfin de "mutaciones" geneticas que *no tienen cabida en un ambito natural* ya que conllevarian nuestra muerte y que sin embargo en el medio "artificial" que nos hemos creado no solo tienen cabida si no que ademas se respaldan, como los subnormales (sindrome de down y demas), ale! ahi con un cromosoma mas (que ya por eso *no son humanos*, lo siento por el sensiblero de turno) y a defenderlos con un par de cojones! que parecen que los padren no tengan un hijo, que tengan un perro. Ahi estaban los griegos y romanos despeñandolos, pero nosotros NO, nos empeñamos en "integrarlos" socialmente.

Ya avanzara la ingenieria genetica para que podamos cagarla introduciendonos bugs geneticos tratando de emendar todas estas "mutaciones" inviables. Por cierto no se dieron cuenta de que somos la unica especie de mamiferos que no podemos procrear entre hermanos? sera sera... ¿por superpoblacion?, lo que yo me pregunto es cuanto falta para que no podamos reproducirnos entre compatriotas...

Carpe diem señores... ya lo decian los romanos.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Abr 20, 2009)

Eduardo dijo:
			
		

> El efecto de las manchas solares en las comunicaciones es porque al modificarte la ionizacion de las capas atmosfericas la señal te rebota a otra altura (o no rebota), te va a afectar principalmente los enlaces que aprovechan eso.  Una emision satelital no se si se veria afectada, tal vez pueda haber mas atenuacion en la atmosfera... Habria que ponerse a leer...
> 
> El efecto en el clima y por consiguiente en la agricultura, es conocido tambien de hace mucho, ya el economista Jevons (siglo XIX) habia observado la coincidencia de los ciclos de 11 años de actividad solar con las crisis economicas de Inglaterra.
> 
> ...



Que palabras tan "profeticas" Eduardo, por estos días se estrena una película titulada Knowing, (Señales del futuro, presagio). Que tiene mucho pero mucho que ver con este tema. La película es entretenida y si la ven con sus esposa(o) o compañera(o) tendrán mucho tema de que hablar después. Recomendada.

Sinopsis:  Año 1958, unos niños guardan en una cápsula del tiempo varios documentos. Uno de ellos contiene extraños números. En el presente, John (Nicolas Cage), un profesor de astronomía, encuentra el documento sin entender su significado. Descubrirá que son fechas en las que han ocurrido cosas terribles e intentará evitar que se cumplan las predicciones futuras.

Saludos.


----------



## electrodan (Abr 20, 2009)

Excelente... Pero tendrías que haber dejado para el 2012!


----------



## karl (Abr 20, 2009)

Hemp, una corrección, las modificaciones que le hacemos a nuestro entorno (la gran plancha de cemento que llamamos ciudades), los cultivos y las granjas en bateria (donde las gallinas estan encerradas en una jaula tragando hormonas de todos colores y sabores y con dias de 24 horas de luz para que produzcan mas), etcetera, son mas fragiles a la naturaleza de lo que se puede creer, por ejemplo, en las granjas de cerdos se necesita una higiene extrema ya que los humanos y los cerdos son vectores de enfermedades que pueden infectar mutuamente a la otra espece, como la influenza española, que era en realida una gripe de puerco. literalmente.
Las lecheras que añaden antibioticos a la leche para que aguante mas, estan en realidad creando "campos de entrenamiento" para la nueva camada de infecciónes que puede llegar a cargarnos colectivamente, así como los antropoides no simios (lease humanos estupidos) que dejan a medias sus tratamientos con antibioticos porque ya se sienten bien.
HaHaHa! la humanidad que ha tratado todo este tiempo de sustraerse de las fuerzas evolutivas y el poderoso Darwin caerá por su arrogancia! HAHAHA! ... eh... ok, creo que yo tambien soy humano... tal vez no sea tan buena idea...
Pero inicié el hilo preguntando que opinaban sobre el riesgo de que para el 2012 hubiera fallas eléctricas y electrónicas por todos lados, cortesía del Astro Buey que diga Rey.


----------



## Guest (Abr 20, 2009)

karl dijo:
			
		

> Hemp, una corrección, las modificaciones que le hacemos a nuestro entorno (la gran plancha de cemento que llamamos ciudades), los cultivos y las granjas en bateria (donde las gallinas estan encerradas en una jaula tragando hormonas de todos colores y sabores y con dias de 24 horas de luz para que produzcan mas), etcetera, son mas fragiles a la naturaleza de lo que se puede creer, por ejemplo, en las granjas de cerdos se necesita una higiene extrema ya que los humanos y los cerdos son vectores de enfermedades que pueden infectar mutuamente a la otra espece, como la influenza española, que era en realida una gripe de puerco. literalmente.
> Las lecheras que añaden antibioticos a la leche para que aguante mas, estan en realidad creando "campos de entrenamiento" para la nueva camada de infecciónes que puede llegar a cargarnos colectivamente, así como los antropoides no simios (lease humanos estupidos) que dejan a medias sus tratamientos con antibioticos porque ya se sienten bien.
> HaHaHa! la humanidad que ha tratado todo este tiempo de sustraerse de las fuerzas evolutivas y el poderoso Darwin caerá por su arrogancia! HAHAHA! ... eh... ok, creo que yo tambien soy humano... tal vez no sea tan buena idea...
> *Pero inicié el hilo preguntando que opinaban sobre el riesgo de que para el 2012 hubiera fallas eléctricas y electrónicas por todos lados*, cortesía del Astro Buey que diga Rey.



Bienbenido al autentico forosdeelectronica


----------



## unleased! (Abr 21, 2009)

Por cierto, si la pifian los satelites, se marchan al espacio exterior o nos caen en la cabeza? teoricamente están a una altura donde la atracción de la tierra y fuerza centrifuga de rotación están compensadas.
Se imaginan que caen los satelites a la tierra? son cientos los que hay pululando en el espacio


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 21, 2009)

mmm, satelites callendo de el cielo...

Basura electronica para todos!

Lo mas que se puede esperar de esas tormentas solares es el daño de algunas señales via satelite, comunicaciones trasatlanticas, navales, aereas. Trasmisiones sensibles y una que otra aurora boreal por Texas jeje.

Saludos.


----------



## electrodan (Abr 21, 2009)

unleased! dijo:
			
		

> Por cierto, si la pifian los satélites, se marchan al espacio exterior o nos caen en la cabeza? teoricamente están a una altura donde la atracción de la tierra y fuerza centrifuga de rotación están compensadas.
> Se imaginan que caen los satélites a la tierra? son cientos los que hay pululando en el espacio


Y que crees que pasa con los satélites fuera de servicio? Los satélites no son eternos...
Que se marchen al espacio es imposible, no tienen la suficiente energía para ello.
Es cierto que están compensados, pero de todas formas hay algo de gases allá arriba, e irremediablemente su órbita va bajando hasta que se queman en la atmósfera Quizás llegue alguna parte a la tierra, pero lo mas probable es que caigan en el océano.
De todas formas, quedate tranquilo que no se va a quemar ningún satélite. (Están bien protegidos, y un poco de "viento solar" extra no les va a hacer mucho)


----------



## fernandob (Abr 21, 2009)

hablando de verdad.

el viento solar "es viento "....

por que lo que aqui llamamos viento que es desplazamiento de aire , en el espacion no hay aire.

es ese viento solar un desplazamiento de materia ?
si estoy en el espacio con una nave ese viento solar ejercera una F ?

o mas vien es radiacion de algun tipo ?

f


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 21, 2009)

Tomado de wiki:



> De forma genérica, se denomina viento solar al flujo de partículas (en su mayoría protones de alta energía, de alrededor de 500 keV) emitidos por la atmósfera de una estrella..
> 
> La composición elemental del viento solar en el Sistema Solar es idéntica a la de la corona del Sol: un 73% de hidrógeno y un 25% de helio, con algunas trazas de impurezas. Las partículas se encuentran completamente ionizadas, formando un plasma muy poco denso. En las cercanías de la Tierra, la velocidad del viento solar varía entre 200 y 889 km/s, siendo el promedio de unos 450 km/s. El Sol pierde aproximadamente 800 kg de materia por segundo en forma de viento solar.
> 
> Dado que el viento solar es plasma, extiende consigo el campo magnético solar. A una distancia de 160 millones de km, la rotación solar barre al viento solar en forma de espiral, arrastrando sus líneas de campo magnético, pero más allá de esa distancia el viento solar se dirige hacia el exterior sin mayor influencia directa del Sol. Las explosiones desusadamente energéticas de viento solar causadas por manchas solares y otros fenómenos atmosféricos del Sol se denominan "tormentas solares" y pueden someter a las sondas espaciales y los satélites a fuertes dosis de radiación. Las partículas de viento solar que son atrapadas en el campo magnético terrestre muestran tendencia a agruparse en los cinturones de Van Allen y pueden provocar las Auroras boreales y las Auroras australes cuando chocan con la atmósfera terrestre cerca de los polos geográficos. Otros planetas que tienen campos magnéticos similares a los de la Tierra también tienen sus propias auroras.



En pocas palabras es tanto materia como energia y si te encuentras en una nave espacial si deberias sentir una fuerza debida a ese viento solar...


----------



## fernandob (Abr 21, 2009)

gracias, igual supongo que es solo peligroso para el guitarrista van hallen........pobre como debe tener ahi , cerca de el cinturon .


----------



## electrodan (Abr 22, 2009)

Nunca viste esas naves a vela que quieren construir?


----------



## fernandob (Abr 22, 2009)

ah....mira vos, si, vi algunso dibujos, pero d epasada y creia que eran dibujos fantasiosos , onda "romanticos" eso de un velero en el espacio.

como se que no hay friccion se que cualquier forma vale en el espacio asiq ue una gran cupula va, pero o que si tenia como serio eran cupulas para:
captar luz
antenas
proteccion CONTRA esos rayos .

no para impulsarse por una F.

estas seguro ?
ademas ..........me parece que si uno hace una nave para impulsarse con vientos solares de senejante magnitud , es por qu eesta metido en una parte del espacio no muy amigable, por lo menos para nosostros.

estas seguro ?


----------



## Ardogan (Abr 22, 2009)

También el sol despide partículas cargadas (iones) no solo radiación. Esas partículas cargadas son las que reaccionan en la atmósfera en los polos para formar las auroras.
Y una nave de vela solar recibiría impulso (F) de esas partículas y de la presión de radiación ( http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Presión_de_radiación ).

Se podría ver como que el sol es un ventilador que mueve partículas y radiación en vez de aire.

A medida que nos alejamos del sol menos fuerza incidirá sobre nuestra vela solar. Llegados a ese punto lo que se plantea es la propulsión iónica como medio de viaje interestelar.

De ahí la importancia del campo magnético terrestre, sin él los vientos solares nos dejarían sin atmósfera, porque literalmente arrastrarían los gases hacia el espacio. Se plantea que algo así paso con Marte y que fué la causa de su superficie estéril (cuando el núcleo de Marte se enfrío, mucho más rápido que el nuestro por ser muy pequeño, se enfría el núcleo->campo más débil, desaparecido el campo los vientos solares se llevan la atmósfera).


----------



## karl (Abr 22, 2009)

unleased, la chatarra espacial (satelites que estan viendo crecer las malbas desde abajo/empujando los rabanos hacia arriba, herramientas perdidas, deshechos del water en la estacion espacial, etc), se quedan en orbita, (de hecho estan cayendo, como en las clases de fisica, en tiro parabolico, pero como van tan rapido, lo que pierden de altura tambien lo pierde el suelo abajo de ellos, por lo que se quedan a la misma altura con respecto al suelo), ahora bien, el viento solar tiene efecto en estos y en los satelites que aun funcionan en dos formas distintas, uno los empuja (millonesimas de newton de empuje, porque el viento solar esta muy diluido), y dos, como calienta la ionosfera, la hincha, haciendo que esta frene a los mismos, tambien es una cantidad despreciable a corto plazo, sin embargo es lo suficiente para que en un par de decadas regresen a tierra, como se menciono antes, la mayor parte o se quema en la atmosfera o se estrella en el oceano.
si se llega a tener suficiente chatarra espacial, (algo como las tomas de la orbita terrestre en Wall-E), existe el riesgo de que se haga un efecto domino, un pedazo de chatarra destruye otro, este sale como perdigones a destruir mas, y nos quedamos sin satelites y la NASA vuelve a significar Need Another Seven Astronauts (o los que esten en ese momento en la ISS).

Lo de las velas solares si es un plan serio, en teoria (y como siempre se menciona aqui algo casi imposible), una vela solar necesitaria un par de cientos de kilometros cuadrados para producir un empuje digno de llamarse así, y de un material muy delgado (como las bolsas de frituras). y resistente.

Si se logra esto, una vela solar podria hacer viable un "cutter" entre marte y la tierra, o un vuelo deshechable entre la tierra y pluton, se acelera la vela hasta llegar a la heliopausa (donde el viento solar se confunde con el viento estelar), y la nave se va "muerteando" de ahi en adelante.

edit 28/04/09
ya ven lo que les decia!
ni siquiera vamos a llegar al 2012, la gripe de puerco nos va a matar a todos    
y yo preocupandome por mi tarjeta WiFi en 3 años mas


----------



## zimblock (Abr 29, 2009)

ufff... no habia pensado en que los satelites se cayeran y nos llegaran.
Es mas probable que caigan en el oceano, pero si existe la posiblilidad de que cayeran en una zona poblada. Que da;o causaria? se desintegraria la mayor parte, lo suficiente para no destrozar nada?
He buscado en google problemas similares y si hubo solucion o al calcular la trayectoria de caida dejaron que cayera en un lugar seguro. Pero la mayoria habla de satelites espia (amarillismo?) o solo son noticias cortas que se leen en menos de 4minutos sin base cientifica.

mm.... Fernando, nose si te hice enojar con mi comentario. La verdad me parecio interesante lo que dijiste de politica y medio ambiente.

Nose si tu comentario final (no entendi mucho en realidad) estubo manchado por el "no quiero creer en un dios" o de verdad pensaste eso... si lo pensaste orale, lo pensaste. Si es por lo de que no quieres creer, pues que decepcion que tus razonamientos se vean afectados por simplemente negarte a ver.
No me mal interpretes, es decir. Una persona es muy diferente cuando quiere ver, ve pruebas en todos lados y su criterio se ve afectado, otra que no quiere ver, ni aunque toque creera. Prefiero seguir el camino del "tengo que saber" no me importa si no se acopla a lo que quiero.

El que la seleccion y evolucion nos quieran desechar en este momento, igual me hace dudar.


----------



## unleased! (Abr 29, 2009)

Bueno, en una zona poblada, quien sabe pero imaginate un bicho de 10 a 15 toneladas descendiendo a unos 400km/h. Además de los destrozos estos cacharros están hechos en parte con materiales altamente tóxicos como puede ser el berilio, perjudicial para el medioambiente. Lo de los satelite espias es cierto, la mayor parte de los paises del mundo tienen alguno hay arriba. Nunca oistes hablar de Echelon y Carnivore?
Lo de las velas solares en teoría se montarían en el espacio porque creo que no sería muy viable montarlo y despegarlo desde tierra tal cantidad de superficie que tiene.

Para los que crean que la "chatarra espacial" no es un problema observen una representación de la que hay ahora:





Click en la foto para ampliar.
Saludos.


----------



## karl (Abr 29, 2009)

unleased! eso se ve como las secuencias en la orbita de la tierra de WALL-E , lo cual prueba que la realidad iguala o supera a la ciencia ficción!

Un satelite pesa generalmente menos que eso, recuerda que subir un kilo de lo que sea cuesta aprox 400000 dolares, ahora piensa en lo que saldria un cacharro de 10 toneladas, creo que la estación espacial MIR pesaba unas 100 toneladas, y era mucho mas grande que un satelite, ya que necesitaba un monton de cosas que un satelite no, como sistema de atmosfera artificial, calefacción grado humanos, sistema de reciclado de agua... otro ejemplo es el transbordador (shuttle) que pesa 90 toneladas, y puede lanzar varios satelites, creo que el telescopio espacial Hubble pesa como 8 toneladas (y eso que tiene un vidriote en el espejo principal que no necesitan los satelites de comunicaciones).
Los satelites estan hechos de aleaciones ligeras (magnesio, aluminio, berilio y otras cosas por el estilo), para ahorrar peso, pero que tambien se queman (el magnesio na mas necesita un cerillo para arder, el aluminio es mas estable, pero con las temperaturas de reingreso se quema, si no ve lo que le paso al Columbia), y el berilio esta en la misma columna que el magnesio en la tabla periodica, asi que se comporta parecido, por lo que es poco probable que caiga mucho hasta la troposfera. creo que de la MIR cayeron unas 40 toneladas, en el mar.


----------



## richar (May 1, 2009)

corrijanme si me equivoco las tormentas solares, manchas solares producen una fuerza electromagnetica el cual es nosiva para la mayoria de los componetntes electronicos en especial lo chips los cuales se cargan de energia estatica la cual destruye (corto circuito)las minusculas conexiones que posee en su interior los chips, si eso relamente fuera verdad seria el fin de la civilizacion humana, debido a que todos nos hicimos dependinetes de la tecnologia y la tecnologia actual se basa en los chips el cual es mas delicado que los robustos transistores (tecnologia analogica) segun vi en algun documental en la tele esto sucedera debido, a que lo que llamamos el famoso campo magnetico de la tierra tiene puntos vulnerables  y ademas se dice que se esta debilitando.
saludos


----------



## electrodan (May 2, 2009)

Naahhh no se va a quemar nada, si esto se produció hace unos años y ni me enteré!


----------



## electronica-2000 (May 2, 2009)

en el año 2000 decian que se iba a acabar el mundo, y aca estamos. en el 2009   

a las valvulas les afecta? o vamos a tener que volver a usar esas lamparitas?


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2009)

Litio, segunda vez que me desuscribes de este tema.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2009)

No quiero alarmar mas pero el calendario Maya termina en el 2012 y ademas Nostradamus predijo el fin de "algo" en el 2012 , los estudiosos de Nostradamus piensan que es el fin de la civilizacion tal como la conocemos hoy y comienza una nueva Epoca ( o Edad historica), como termino la Edad Media,Renacentista;Moderna, etc,,, solo  que el cambio en este caso es catastrofico, no es algo progresivo como paso hasta aca, saludos


----------



## Chico3001 (May 3, 2009)

Bueno... en mi humilde opinion si estamos al borde de un cambio.... pero desde nuestro punto de vista no creo que sea tan "catastrofico" (lo siento no hay otra palabra) como se menciona, el ser humano siempre ha sobresalido por su adaptabilidad a las circunstancias.. 

Sin embargo en un futuro los historiadores si lo marquen como periodo critico y posiblemente se vea de la misma manera en que ahora vemos a los romanos o al feudalismo.... nos podemos ir con la idea de que fueron unos pocos años, pero en realidad fueron epocas muy muy largas..


----------



## electrodan (May 3, 2009)

Capaz es la caida de Micro$oft®.


----------



## Ardogan (May 3, 2009)

Lo del 2012 viene de la astrología, antigua pseudociencia que sin embargo dio nacimiento a la astronomía, disciplina verdaderamente científica y no un conjunto de especulaciones fijadas a lo largo de la historia de la humanidad.

En el imaginario astrológico en el 2012 termina la "Era de Piscis" y comienza la próxima era: "La era de Acuario".
Eso es quizás significativo para esa disciplina, pero para la vida real no hay cambio ninguno.

En fin, son productos de una época en donde la ciencia no existía, y para traspasar conocimiento se recurría a historias fantásticas/mitológicas.
Aún hoy día vemos esos productos diariamente: el horóscopo, carta natal, tarot, etc etc.
La alquimia se quedó atrás, sin embargo la astrología sigue; tenemos esta rara mezcla de ciencia y ficción en nuestras vidas. 
La ciencia y la tecnología nos han provisto de avances que hace 200 años eran inimaginables. La astrología dan cientos, miles de predicciones que nunca se cumplen; y sin embargo la gente lee el horóscopo y con total naturalidad después se sube a un avión.
Pero somos humanos no?, si usáramos la lógica y un punto de vista científico para todo no habrían guerras ni hambre ni pobreza...

El siguiente video habla de esto del 2012, y advierto! en el contexto de una crítica al cristianismo. 

Así que ojo!!!!, si son fervientes cristianos que no están dispuestos siquiera a admitir que hay una posibilidad remota de que la doctrina/el dogma que nos han enseñado de niños contenga falsedades y manipulaciones, y esa sola idea los ofende, no lo vean. Es harto probable que encuentren ese video ofensivo, por poner en duda sus creencias.
No pretendo iniciar una discusión/debate sobre religión (participaría gustoso, pero no creo que sea el lugar) y no voy a responder a ningún post haciendo referencia a religión (por respeto al foro). Si quieren insultarme/responder/hablar sobre religión tienen a disposición mi casilla de mensajes privados.

Lo que quiero rescatar de este video es lo que va del minuto 3:40 al minuto 8:40; donde se hace referencia a este tema; que viene bien para entender de donde sale esto de las "eras" y como incluso tiene cierta base astronómica (precesión de los equinoccios). Tiene valor ponerlo porque esta gráficamente bien representado y me llevaría horas teclear lo que ya se explica ahí en 5 minutos.

Así que quedense tranquilos, no hay razón alguna para creer que algo catastrófico/sobrenatural va a pasar en esas fechas.

He aquí el video.

Saludos


----------



## electrodan (May 3, 2009)

El tema del post no es sobre las predicciones sobrenaturales, sinó porque el Sol va a emitir sus regulares vientos.


----------



## unleased! (May 4, 2009)

Hemp dijo:
			
		

> Litio, segunda vez que me desuscribes de este tema.


No te quejes, a mi me desuscribió de varias, me mueven los mensajes de post y ya no puedo ni editar los últimos que escribí :evil: 
Bueno, puede ser que ocurra algo en el 2012, pero hace unos pocos años casi desaparecemos:
YouTube - Nassim Haramein - Nibiru el Planeta X ya pasÃ³
El tio es Nassim Haramein. Un cientifico suizo que la gente lo tilda como flipado pero varias teorías que predijo se están demostrando como ciertas. Lo que me gusta de este personaje es el humor que tiene.    
Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (May 4, 2009)

busque en la web Nibiru y salio una explicacion (varias) .

como lei por ahi existen en el mundo miles, cientos de miles de astronomos y aficionados.
si un cuerpo de esa magnitudo hubiese pasado por nuestro sistema nos habriamos enterado.
y ademas supongo que se habria hecho notar con su gravedad.

si ese señor es cientifico no se, si es muy inteligente no se , puede serlo y se dio cuenta que es mas rentable hacerse de una secta que seguir dee fisico (que no deja $$$$).

en fin.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2009)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> El tema del post no es sobre las predicciones sobrenaturales, sinó porque el Sol va a emitir sus regulares vientos.



.

...y ?

.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2009)

enca dijo:
			
		

> electrodan dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

Ya se revela el autentico foros de electronica...


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2009)

lo que dice Nassim Haramein es cierto o le hizo Photoshop al Sol agregamdole alguna "peca"? jeje


----------



## electrodan (May 4, 2009)

enca dijo:
			
		

> electrodan dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No nada, le comentaba a Ardogan, porque quizás creía que era por eso de los religiosos.


----------



## Eduardo (May 4, 2009)

Por favor!  Ese delincuente de Nassim Haramein es un aprendiz!    

No tiene nada que hacer al lado del colombiano Samael Aun Weor .
Aca tienen una serie de entrevistas para la television mexicana en la epoca que Hercolubus ( Nibiru=Hercolubus ) iba a chocar con la Tierra despues de la 3ra guerra mundial según las profecias *pero en 1999* 
YouTube - Samael Aun Weor y Hercolubus - Completo


Hay otros videos donde este hombre toca otros temas y te deja con la boca abierta pensando "Y hacia plata con esto..."    

Era experto en momias egipcias.
Aca nos explica la diferencia entre las momias muertas y las momias vivas.    
YouTube - VM Samael Aun Weor Entervista/Interview #2 (1/3)

Experto en alquimia.
Aca le da clases a Electroaficionado sobre la conversion de plomo en oro y nos avisa que vivimos rodeados de inmortales.   
YouTube - VM Samael Aun Weor Entervista/Interview #2 (2/3)

Y experto en sociologia.
Aca nos habla del origen de las corridas de toros,  ya se realizaban en el templo de Neptuno en la Atlantida.   
YouTube - VM Samael Aun Weor Entervista/Interview #2 (3/3)


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2009)

Nassim Haramein ,,, no es capusoto ¿? jaja

YouTube - ebitemos que los jobenes pierdan el abla 2 - peter capusotto


----------



## fernandob (May 5, 2009)

no pilar :
capusotto es un IDOLO, lo que hace lo hace bien y no engaña a nadie.
y ya sea de paso por tu culpa me he quedado media horita con mi idolo:

YouTube - Peter Capusotto - Rock vs. PolicÃ­a

eduardo no he visto los videos que has puesto pero con tus comentarios me alcanzo


----------



## karl (May 6, 2009)

Ardogan no por que entre la era de Acuario (a la cual ya le hizo una canción el grupo 5th Dimension por ahi de los 60s), sino por el aumento en actividad en las manchas solares, que es responsable de algunos disturbios electricos y electronicos, se cree que en el peor escenario, induciria descargas electricas marca diablo en las lineas de transmisión, que actuan como antenas en estos eventos, ya se dio en Canadá por ejemplo, y pueden matar (sacarle el humo, freir, rostizar, quemar, PEMear o como quieras decirle ) a los satélites de comunicación, la EEI (estación espacial internacional), y quemar o disparar a lo loco algunos aparatos electricos en tierra, como radios y blah blah blah.

Electronica2000, tienes razon, básicamente de lo que hablamos son descargas tipo pulso electromagnetico, por lo que los componentes mas sensibles son chips con tecnologia C-MOS, luego transistores discretos con la misma tecnologia, chips TTL, transistores discretos, y despues de eso llegan los que les vale grillo, que son bulbos, y finalmente Reelevadores (relays), así que hay que hacernos a la idea de que nuestra nueva computadora mida un par de cientos de metros y cuando le pregunte algo haga ruido como la del 
USS Enterprise de Kirk:
Kirk "computadora, dame el valor de Pi exacto"
computadora "krr krr krr computando krr krr krrr computando"
medio programa mas tarde:
Kirk "computadora, suspende el calculo"
computadora "krr krr calculo suspendido krrr krr krrrr"
bueh, por lo menos no va a traer "ventanas" y la pantalla azul de la muerte he he he


----------



## Ardogan (May 6, 2009)

Mi mensaje anterior fué porque mencionaban "predicciones" (Nostradamus, apocalipsis, mayas, etc etc) y era interesante ver como se asociaba algo catastrófico a una cuestión astrológica; y ver cual era la raíz de esas "predicciones". De la misma manera antes un eclipse se asociaba a algo catastrófico, y se tomaba como señal de caídas de imperios/guerras/desgracias/plagas, etc. En definitiva, tales "predicciones" no merecen la más mínima consideración en nuestros días.

En cuanto a lo del aumento de la actividad solar, bueno, ya escribí al respecto antes y no tengo nada nuevo que decir respecto a lo que ya dije.

Saludos


----------



## Ardogan (May 14, 2009)

Hola, justo termino de ver un documental donde se habla de erupciones solares y de como afectaría una tormenta al planeta (no habla de como afectaría a la electrónica/componentes, más bien a los sistemas de energía eléctrica).
Lo interesante es que el peligro a evitar son las eyecciones de masa solar, y no tanto la radiación en sí. Dichas eyecciones tardan unos 4 días en llegar a nuestra magnetósfera y al parecer una de ellas causó el gran apagón de Quebec - Canadá en los '80.
El bajo nivel de actividad solar en los últimos tiempos hizo que no tuviéramos que sufrir ninguna consecuencia grave, pero si la actividad aumenta como está previsto puede ser que sea un peligro real para todo el mundo. Se habla de meses sin electricidad (por reposición de transformadores que se hacen a pedido) = meses sin agua potable = meses sin sanidad = proliferación de enfermedades,etc.
Lo bueno es que como tarda 4 días, ya se han lanzado satélites gemelos para observar el sol que permiten ver si hay una eyección y a que velocidad viene, lo que daría tiempo a apagar los sistemas de distribución de energía para que no hayan daños. 

Que lo disfruten.

YouTube - [1] Ciencia al desnudo - Erupciones solares
YouTube - [2] Ciencia al desnudo - Erupciones solares
YouTube - [3] Ciencia al desnudo - Erupciones solares
YouTube - [4] Ciencia al desnudo - Erupciones solares
YouTube - [5] Ciencia al desnudo - Erupciones solares


----------



## fernandob (May 14, 2009)

ese tema siempre me parecio ............un poco incongruente.

supon que mandas un satelite a el espacio, a mitad de camino entre el sol y la tierra .
supongamos que detecta alguna erupcion solar y manda aviso a casa.

que llega primero ?
el aviso ?
o el fogonazo ? *

que ? es lo que emite el sol que nos moleste y a que velocidad vienne ?
que es lo que emite el satelite para mandar el aviso ? y a qu evelocidad viene?


( * con perdon de el amigo fogonazo que ya esta aqui y supongo que habra causado sus buenos apagones    ).


----------



## Ardogan (May 14, 2009)

El aviso se puede hacer solamente de eyecciones de *masa* solar. Es decir, cuando el sol "escupe"(*)   cierta cantidad de masa. Esa masa viaja a una velocidad bastante menor a la velocidad de la luz.
Entonces, el sol escupe, los satélites ven la escupida porque al estar caliente emite radiación y esa radiación es la que captan los satélites. La radiación sí viaja a la velocidad de la luz, por ende, más rápido que la escupida del sol.
Los satélites a su vez mandan la información a la velocidad de la luz hacia la tierra. Resultado: podemos ver venir masa desde el sol y tener tiempo de apagar la luz.

Distinto sería si se trata de una tormenta de radiación del sol. Ahí no hay tutía porque viaja a la velocidad de la luz, entonces uno la detecta cuando ya la tiene encima. Pero lo que afecta según el documental es la eyección de masa, y no la radiación.

Lo interesante es que esa masa que escupe el sol es muuuuy poco densa. La densidad que mencionan es menor que el mejor vacío que se puede conseguir en la tierra. ¿Qué loco no?.

El documental decía algo como "esa masa que viene con alta temperatura, energía, al llegar a la magnetósfera circula hacia los polos lo que forma una corriente que genera un campo magnético que es el responsable de afectar los sistemas eléctricos". No es que esas partículas nos lleguen en la superficie, sino que es el campo magnético que generan al circular por la magnetosfera lo que nos afecta.

Que lo tiró, hablando de dinámica solar, magnetósfera, radiación a la 1 de la madrugada   .
Me encanta este foro, jajaja.

Saludos

(*) use el término escupida para denotar que es masa en forma bastante gráfica, por favor no lo interpreten como una agresión de mi parte.


----------



## electrodan (May 14, 2009)

Obviamente, el satélite emite una señal de radio. Puesto que dichas eyecciones viajan a mucha menor velocidad que "la luz" (y las ondas de radio),  se deduce que van a llegar primero las ondas de radio, avisando de la aproximación de materia solarica. (Y con dos días de sobra o mas, según el aporte de Ardogan.)


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (May 19, 2009)

Acá les dejo un documental que habla sobre esa Predicción Maya y el año 2012:

http://www.peliculasid.com/2012-science-or-superstition/

Apenas lo acabo de encontrar, lo dejo aquí para el que tenga tiempo y curiosidad. Solo vi los primero 4 minutos cuando pueda lo termino.


----------



## fernandob (May 19, 2009)

me imagino que la señal del satelite que detecta ese "escupitajo solar"  incluye un "voy a necesitar un service urgente "


----------



## Tacatomon (May 19, 2009)

Me pregunto si hay "service" a domicilio en el espacio...

... necesito un "service" para una turbina a reaccion en alfa-centauri, esquina con osa mayor, tercera estralla del cinturon de orion.

Saludos.

PD: forrar mi pc de papel aluminio aterrizado a tierra me protegera de las radiaciones desconocidas?.


----------



## electronica-2000 (Jun 4, 2009)

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> Me pregunto si hay "service" a domicilio en el espacio...
> 
> ... necesito un "service" para una turbina a reaccion en alfa-centauri, esquina con osa mayor, tercera estralla del cinturon de orion.
> 
> ...



ni idea.   
y si la metes adentro de un microondas? si la radiacion no sale, no creo que entre. (obio que no tiene que estar conectado    )

la otra opcion es forrarla con 50 metros de aluminio y enterrarla 2 metros bajo tierra.


----------



## OLIVER8520 (Jun 4, 2009)

que hace que el sol haga esas erupciones ?


----------



## electronica-2000 (Ago 17, 2009)

miren esto   http://axxon.com.ar/not/190/c-1901030.htm 

para los que no quieren leer todo les dejo el final   

------------------------------------

En conclusión: 

La reversión geomagnética es caótica por naturaleza. No hay manera en que podamos predecirla. 

Simplemente porque el campo magnético de la Tierra se está debilitando no significa un colapso inminente. La fuerza del campo geomagnético está "por encima del promedio" si comparamos las mediciones de hoy con las del último millón de años. 

Los polos magnéticos no están fijos en ubicaciones geográficas, se mueven (a velocidades diferentes) y lo han hecho desde que las mediciones comenzaron. 

No hay evidencias que sugieran un esfuerzo externo sobre la dinámica geomagnética interna de la Tierra. Por lo tanto no hay evidencias de una conexión de ciclo solar con cambio geomagnético. No me haga empezar con el Planeta X. 

Entonces, ¿piensa que habrá un evento de reversión geomagnética en 2012? Yo creo que no. 

Otra vez, encontramos que otro escenario 2012 del día del juicio final tiene fallas en tantos aspectos. No hay duda de que esa reversión geomagnética ocurrirá en el futuro de la Tierra, pero estamos hablando de escalas temporales como de unos optimistas (e improbables) 500-1.000.000 años, indudablemente no en los cuatro años próximos...


----------



## fernandob (Ago 17, 2009)

ese es un problema que he visto.
ahora tengo por desgracia recientemente un problema familiar, de un conocido que fallecio.

todos los seres humanos de algun modo anhelamos ver un cambio, poder contemplar en nuestra simple y corta vida un cambio trascendente.

algunos que hagamos contacto con ETs, otros que podamso ver el principio de un nuevo mundo de paz y organizacion social bueno, sin politicos ladrones y sin guerras (mas facil creo que es lo de los ETS) .
otros, y de algun lado viene esa molesta propaganda alarmista creen que veran el fin de el mundo o el comienzo de otro tras un cataclismo o un evento importante.

la verdad es que el planeta nuestro (y mas aun el universo) se caga en todos nosotros y ni se le escapa un bostezo.
se mueve con sus tiempos , muy lentos para nosotros.

pasaremso y como mucho veremos a madonna ponerse vieja, nada mas.
ni siquiera veremos que brar a alguna empresa familiar buena.

para algunos que por desgracia les caiga un drama particular sera el fin de el mundo (a nadie se lo deseo) .
pero nada mas.

no se preocupen che, la vida pasara y nada de esto ocurrira, yo me conformo con ver jeepers creepers3 y la proxima de alien VS depredador.
alguna linda transa con una minita 20 años menor que yo y que no se entere mi señora .

nada mas.
no se den maquina de nada, en el transcurso de vuestras vidas y la de sus hijos la tierra ni se mosqueara, disfrutenla, y cuidense de los langoliers que por lo general son locos HUMANOS.


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 18, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> [...]todos los seres humanos de algun modo anhelamos ver un cambio, poder contemplar en nuestra simple y corta vida un cambio trascendente.[...]
> 
> [...]la verdad es que el planeta nuestro (y mas aun el universo) se caga en todos nosotros y ni se le escapa un bostezo.
> se mueve con sus tiempos , muy lentos para nosotros.
> ...



Palabras mas sabias no pudiste haber dicho...


----------



## rash (Ago 18, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> pasaremso y como mucho veremos a madonna ponerse vieja, nada mas.
> ni siquiera veremos que brar a alguna empresa familiar buena.




jjajajaj pero que bueno     ...

Fernandob es usted un gran filósofo de la vida  .. tiene un punto de vista muy interesante de su alrededor...

saludos desde el sur de España.


----------



## electrodan (Ago 18, 2009)

Es cierto, todos queremos ser protagonistas de algo importante en la historia.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 19, 2009)

recien lo veo, me alegra saber que compartimos ideas y pensamientos, que hay afinidad en mas cosas que la electronica..
saludos


----------



## electronica-2000 (Ago 5, 2010)

Científicos de la NASA adviritieron que el fenómeno, pronosticado para este martes, podría afectar a satélites y causar apagones.

El Observatorio de la Dinámica Solar (SDO, por sus siglas en inglés) de la NASA  detectó este domingo una erupción solar, que generó una eyección de  masa coronal -una especie de nube cargada de partículas eléctricas- que *llegaría hoy a nuestro planeta*, informó el diario español ABC.
      El fenómeno, denominado *‘tsunami solar’*, tendría  consecuencias de tipo electromagnético, es decir, que el choque de estas  ondas con el escudo magnético que rodea el planeta podría *dañar los sistemas eléctricos y de telecomunicaciones*, incluidos los satélites que dependen de él.
      Este fin de semana, varios satélites internacionales, incluido el nuevo Observatorio de Dinámica Solar de la NASA, captaron las *fuertes explosiones* en la superficie del sol.
      La doctora Lucie Green, experta en astronomía, en declaraciones que recoge el Daily Telegraph dijo que los expertos *están fascinados con estos cambios*.  “Una espectacular pirotecnia ha sido producida por el Sol. Estas  erupciones ocurren cuando inmensas estructuras magnéticas en la  atmósfera solar pierden su estabilidad y no pueden ser sostenidas por el  eje gravitacional del sol”, explicó.
      El origen de la explosión fue *localizado en la región 1092 del Sol*.  Casi al mismo tiempo, y a una distancia de 400.000 km, estalló un  enorme filamento magnético en el hemisferio norte de nuestra estrella.

*Fuente:*
http://peru21.pe/noticia/617888/alerta-tsunami-solar-tierra

(no sé si va acá pero es importante)


----------



## Uro (Ene 22, 2011)

Este tema está inactivo desde agosto del 2010, pero me gustaría revivirlo puesto que he estado desde hace varios meses investigando sobre el particular (por razones de salud, me explico?).Lo que se al respecto es que en el calendario maya se encuentra registrado un cronograma de acontecimientos astronómicos. Se plantea que no se cada cuantos miles de años el universo entra en un ciclo que se repite indefinidamente.

Para el 21 de diciembre del 2012 se espera una alineación de los planetas del sistema solar con el centro de la via láctea (Galaxia a la cual pertenecemos, por si acaso). Tal alineamiento deja más expuesta a la Tierra a las ondas electromagnéticas provenientes del sol y a un posible impacto de meteoritos que pueden desprenderse del anillo de asteroides de Saturno.
Como también coincide con una potentísima explosión solar, habrá un mayor impacto de las ondas electromagnéticas que pueden afectar todas los artefactos que funcionen con energía eléctrica (según he leido). Los efectos, pues serán un gran apagón cuya duración depende de la capacidad de respuesta de cada pais. Se dice que las grandes potencias podrán recuperarse en cuestion de cuatro o cinco años. Pero los demás paises tardarían diez o quizás más años para volver a la normalidad, si es que pueden.

Buscaré en mis archivos la información exacta y próximamente subiré los documentos. 

Yo tampoco creo que el mundo se acabe en el 2012, lo que si creo es que los sucesos que
tal cambio de ciclo dejarán a la tierra en una situación de alerta que puede ser crítica en algunos lugares. 

Pero como los cambios cíclicos no se presentan de la noche a la mañana sino que son paulatinos, una prueba de que si es cierto lo del calendario maya, analicemos el clima de unos años hacia acá y podremos confirmar que algo raro está ocurriendo y que lo que se dice no es fatalismo y que debemos estar preparados para las consecuencias de estos cambios.


----------



## elalfo (Ene 24, 2011)

que cosas, al menos ya abra un ratico para plantear todo


----------



## Uro (Ene 24, 2011)

Me va a perdonar Elalfo, pero tengo que hacerle una observación de caracter idiomático.

Usted escribe:   *"... al menos ya abra un ratico para plantear todo." * ¿Qué me quiso decir, que deje de hablar para usted poder hacerlo?

O me quiso decir:  *"... al menos ya habrá un ratico para plantear todo." *. 

Lo cual es un sentido muy diferente. Ve la importancia de una correcta escritura (incluida la ortografia)


----------



## jreyes (Ene 24, 2011)

¿El ratico se puede abrir?

(Es una broma) 


Adiosín...!


----------



## Uro (Ene 24, 2011)

Problemas de interculturas. En Colombia decimos *"ábrase.."* y entendemos que es váyase o piérdase... Todo porque nuestros jòvenes decidieron evolucionar el idioma y prefieren decir *ábrase* en lugar de *retírese. *. 

Cosas de la modernidad!


----------



## angel36 (Ene 24, 2011)

al parecer todo es subjetivo.......y casi nadie o nadie toma enserio el tema...........ya queda menos para saber la verdad.....


----------



## Uro (Ene 24, 2011)

Cierto, Angel36:  En las narraciones bíblicas hay un pasaje relacionado con la Torre de Babel.


Ni más ni menos eso ocurre en la actualidad. Hemos confundido el lenguaje de tal forma que ya es difícil entendernos entre hispanoparlantes.


----------



## moises95 (Jul 23, 2011)

El tema este de 2012 esta ya confirmado que ocurra? O esque ya se esta liando la cosa sin saber si ocurrira nada de verdad. 

Yo creo que el verdadero fin del mundo existe, pero no en 2012, si no va a ser por culpa de la contaminacion tan grande que hay y la que hay liada, y que en estados unidos murieron gente hace poco por coger los 54 grados de temperatura, cada vez hay mas inundaciones, rayos, destrozos, Esto va a peor, y si en 2012 no ocurre nada grave segurisimo que con el futuro iremos a peor asta que la tierra sea totalmente incompatible con nuestra vida. 

El nivel del mar sube, todo esta cambiando a peor.

Resumiendo: Que fin de vida para todos lo habrá, y sera por que la tierra se convertirá en un lugar incompatible para nosotros debido a los cambios.
¿Es asin lo que hacabo de decir? Y esto lo saco de lo que oigo, leo y saco de mi mismo. Comentad esto.

Y sobre el tema de 2012, veo que en otros años la formaron bien formada y se suicidaron gente. Pero este 2012? Tambien va ocurrir lo mismo o ocurrra algun cambio de verdad.

Y esque yo por la tele todavia no he visto nada que hable de 2012, quitando la pelicula . Y si aparece en internet cosas sobre 2012 pues no lo veo yo muy de creer, ahora si en el noticiero hablan algo o ya lo han hablado y yo no me he enterado ya es otra cosa. 

Decis que lo de 2012 es verdad pero que nadie lo toma enserio, esto es algo dificil de creer lo que va a ocurrir, que ya en varios años haya pasado lo mismo...


----------



## GustavoAprendiz (Jul 27, 2011)

Yo tengo un vecino con el que hablo muchas veces sobre el tema de Los Mayas, su calendario, profecías, etc... Él ni yo creemos realmente que vayan a pasar cosas catastróficas el 21 de Diciembre del 2012, es más, el decir "el fin del mundo" es una utopía bien grande, porque La Tierra en mil pedazos no se va a partir a causa del Sol, lo que sí que sería el fin es para la vida humana, animal y vegetal. Aún tienen que pasar 5.000.000.000 de años para que el Sol se cargue a La Tierra o bien un planetoide que colisione con ésta, pero eso no podría ser porque sería capturado por la atracción orbital del Sol. Podría ser un cometa o un asteroide, pero hay medios para desviarlos.

En fin... si pasa... que al menos ganemos la Eurocopa y que la final también sea contra Holanda

¡¡Saludos a todos!!


----------



## Wiibond (Ago 31, 2011)

en realidad soy creyente de todas esas cosas casi q llego a loco cuando hablo de eso! 
pero mi teoria es:
el creado de ese calendario se lo comio una pantera cuando fue al baño y no lo pudo termino bn! y bueno la speculacion nace de ahi! jejejejjej


----------



## peterperez (Mar 16, 2012)

Eduardo dijo:


> Las manchas solares se "descubrieron" en el siglo XVII y se viene llevando un registro desde el siglo XVIII.
> Mirando las graficas de actividad no puede decirse que estemos en una situacion muy diferente a años anteriores
> 
> 
> ...



Hola foreros ,hola eduardo ,gracias por tu grafico ,perfecto por cierto...me temo que esto ya ocurrió en 1859, y los expertos en estas cosillas que tiene el sol de repente, lo llamaron "la fulguración de Carrrinton",y basicamente lo que pasó fue que el astro Rey expulsó unas flemas, 

cito : Si la *tormenta de Carrington no tuvo consecuencias brutales fue debido a que nuestra civilización tecnológica todavía estaba en sus inicios: si se diese hoy los satélites artificiales dejarían de funcionar, las comunicaciones de radio se interrumpirían y los apagones eléctricos tendrían proporciones continentales y los servicios quedarían interrumpidos durante semanas. Según los registros obtenidos de las muestras de hielo una fulguración solar de esta magnitud no se ha producido en los últimos 500 años, aunque se producen tormentas solares relativamente fuertes cada cincuenta años, la última el 13 de noviembre de 1960 (51 años) .

Amigos ,el futuro no podemos predecirlo (afortunadamente), pero la observacion de lo que nos rodea ,sin polarizarnos en nada ,manteniendo la atención continua (el aqui y el ahora),leer , escuchar, equivocarse y aprender ,creo , que seremos mas capaces de comprender los indicios del futuro,antes ,con suerte , que ocurran.Esto ,junto a nuestra capacidad de superar retos y adaptarnos, es la base de nuestra inteligencia.No nos volvamos tarumba ,ni dejemos de estar preparados ,quiero decir que no entre el panico , ni nos durmamos en los laureles del conocimiento.

Un saludo para todos , de un buscador de conocimiento ,que no un sabio;;;p


----------

